# See's Saw and Soar's Seesaw



## NicNak (Jan 13, 2009)

*See's Saw and Soar's Seesaw*
Fun With Words > The Wordplay Web Site


Mr. See owned a saw.
And Mr. Soar owned a seesaw.
Now, See's saw sawed Soar's seesaw
Before Soar saw See,
Which made Soar sore.
Had Soar seen See's saw
Before See sawed Soar's seesaw,
See's saw would not have sawed
Soar's seesaw.
So See's saw sawed Soar's seesaw.
But it was sad to see Soar so sore
just because See's saw sawed
Soar's seesaw.

:huh:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2009)

Everyone is getting this rating today:

[sign]6/10[/sign]



 But I think my brain benefited from the exercise


----------



## NicNak (Jan 13, 2009)

It made me wanna do this :bonk: when I read it too :lol:


----------



## amastie (Jan 14, 2009)

Think it's too much for my head


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 14, 2009)

I think it's great NN!

Reminds me of politic speak, 

2 thumbs up.

:budgie:


----------



## white page (Jan 14, 2009)

:yikes3::rofl:


----------

